# what works for me - how to stay in school



## eveningshowers (Oct 20, 2004)

- FIND YOUR ALLIES.i have two main allies at my school : one of the guidance counsellors and the teen health centre nurse. see, at our school the teen health centre has a private washroom, so if i ever need to go, she lets me use it there and she is very understanding because she also has ibs. the guidance counsellor is excellent -any problems that arise with my teachers when i need to leave class etc. she clears them up because she knows my situation.-TELL YOUR FRIENDS or the close ones, anyway. i have about 3 friends who know all the details and they are super supportive. just knowing that they're here for me at school helps me feel calmer.EAT-i don't care that people say if theres nothing in there for your bowel to screw up then you'll be fine. for me, thats not true. last year i lost about 20 pounds because i wouldn't eat anythingat school. i suffered through quiet classroom with pinging and growling bowel noises and i had leaky gas almost every day. your bowel NEEDS something to chew on so it won't produce gas. every day now, i have water and a piece of toast with cheese whiz for breakfast and whenever i am hungry at school i nibble on oatmeal cookies. i have not had leaky gas ONCE this year and my bowel is quiet!-CHILLstop worrying. calm down. pray. anything that helps you, just do it. a thought that always helps me is 'in a hundred years, no one will remember' this comes in handy if you feel an embarrassing moment coming on. the best you can do is hope for the best and not takw yourself too seriously. school is school. you're there to learn. who cares what others think anyway!hope this helped. it's helped me.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Here are some things that help me:When I get real bad stomach pain from IBS I go to the nurse and use a heating pad. I went to hypnotheropy and that helped a lot because I can use it at school. I can eat almost anything except steak. So, I avoid that and tend to be better if I eat nothing at all except for those noises with the gas thing, yah same.


----------



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

the way i do it is that i just don't eat anything that can even remotely trigger anything (even wind). i admit, like everything, this doesn't always work but for some reason i seem lucky enough to be able to say no to my bowel until i get home most times; however there has been a few times that i've had to be allowed home because i've been literally holding it in and such bad cramps, not lately luckily.


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

when im at school i find the same thing if i dont eat anything my IBS will get really bad but luckily for me id never had a really bad attack at school what helps me is i eat little and often then im usally ok the thing i eat whitch really helps are crackers and plain things like that


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm 25 now but had IBS since middle school. I agree, tell the nurse your problem, every single school I went to had at least 1 bathroom in the nurses office my highschool had 3. The nurse that I had fresh and soph year is a family friend and had a rotten agreement with my mom since I went there almost every day, they would let me take an Immodium, stay for 1/2 till it kicked in and then send me on to class.







Junior and Senior year we got 2 new nurses who were nice they would let me stay as long as I want and even sometimes call my mom at home to come get me which made my mom furious.When you go off to college, you don't need to ask for permission to leave class, if you sick just quietly leave your class. I used to try and find bathrooms that were far away and not often used.


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

This is off topic but I went to the theatre to see a movie today and who should I run into in the bathroom but my highschool nurse. I'm sure she wasn't very surprised to find me in there, haha. She was always very understanding of my IBS and sent me home or whatever was necessary when I was particuarly sick.


----------

